# What to feed and how much hay?



## goatgirlzCA

We are new to goats and have a boer wether and a boer doe, but born in Oct. 2010. The wether we have shown at a couple of jackpot shows so far and he has been in the top 1/3 of his class. I think he should be gaining more than he is.

My question is whether I am feeding them right - I was told by the breeder to feed them 1.5 lbs of grain per day and a handful of hay every other day. I started with a grass alfalfa and a 16% protein feed recommended by the breeder. They both LOVE the hay and want way more that I was giving them. They are not eating very much of the feed, so I switched brands, but that isn't helping. I also switched to straight alfalfa, but that seems to make my wether bloat up some and get very gassy when he eats very much of it. I made sure he was expelling it (and he was, from both ends!) and since have cut back on the hay even more, but they seem to want that more than the grain! I am not sure, since the wether will be sold for slaughter, if I should just give them more of the grass alfalfa and not worry about the grain amount? Any thoughts/advice is appreciated!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

SOME boer breeders don't want their goats to get a hay belly. But its very bad for the rumen.

Give them all the hay they want! Its roughage and should be their main diet source We supplement with Grain. Not giving hay to them atleast twice a day will throw their rumens out of whack, diahrea can occur, and ultamatley, they don't have what they need in their stomach to ruminate, or chew their cud.

Do you have loose baking soda out for them? That helps with the bloat and tummy aches.


----------



## goatgirlzCA

I have a mineral block out for them but not baking soda. And is it normal for regular alfalfa to do that to them? I know it can be too "hot" for horses, but I never found anything about that for goats! Thanks....


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

It could be the fact that they aren't getting enough roughage that is causing some stomach upsets. Put baking soda out for them, and this will help with the bloating.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I still have lots to learn when it comes to feeding goats, but we offer our goats a grass mix and alfalfa <for our youngsters>. Can you give them a little alfalfa and then give them some mixed grass hay? I live in KY, and we have a lot of timothy/orchid grass available here. 
I'd think to keep the hay belly off just exercise them a little more? I'm sure someone can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ()relics

What is your intention for these wethers? You say they will be sold for slaughter but does that mean their show careers are finished? Obviously show animals would be fed differently than market animals. I would be very careful feeding alfalfa. The Ca/P ratio in alfalfa has to be figured and compensated for in the rest of your ration, depending on your area of course. UC in a wether should be a major concern. Congratulations on your Top Of The Class finish...Jackpot shows are usually tough competition.


----------



## goatgirlzCA

The wethers are still being shown through June or so, so that's a consideration for the "hay belly" issue. I will definitely put out baking soda for them!

The jackpots are a lot of fun and he is doing pretty good, considering we don't quite know what we are doing yet!  I am just thankful I found this board for advice!


----------



## PattiXmas

My son has shown market wethers for 4 years now. He screams at me if I give the boys the smallest amount of hay. Right now, we are doing an 18% meat goat feed, a tiny bit of my dairy's grain and I sneak them a handful of hay.


----------



## ()relics

If I he was my wether and was in "show shape" and I wanted to keeep him there I would feed Him Absolutely NO HAY...Only a good meat wether formulated pellet. Feeding him any hay encourages rumen activity and therefore "bellys him up". Show wethers should have little or no belly. They should have a square look to them. Feeding show animals is almost exactly opposite to the proper way feed any other animal. Provide him with a good goat formulated mineral and LOTS of water. This is going to sound horrible but here goes...You should NEVER see him chew his cud...EVER. You want all his feed intake to be from your feed ration to be used to put on weight and muscle. Hay doesn't do that...it takes Protein and excercise. Raise his feeder up so he has to stand on his back legs to reach it, builds butt muscles. Walk him alot, run him is better. As you increase his exercise routine you will have to increase his feed amounts. Start him out slowly then keep building him until he is done showing...By that time he will be ready for market and should be well muscled as well.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I couldnt not give my goats hay. I like to see them chew their cud, helps me to see if they are having stomach problems or not


----------

